# Dewalt drill problem



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Welcome to the forum jfox1470.

What's the model# of that Dewalt?


----------



## jfox1470 (Feb 22, 2015)

Dc970 18v 1/2"


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

jfox1470 said:


> I've tried adjusting the clutch setting but it doesn't seem to do anything. Help!


Well the clutch has nothing to do with the speed. It's a variable speed drill which means the speed is controlled by how much you press on the trigger. Are you saying that you barley touch the trigger and it takes off full speed? You have no speed control with the trigger?


----------



## jfox1470 (Feb 22, 2015)

Correct


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Hmm, I've used variable speed triggers every day for what seems like forever and never encountered that problem. From what you describe it sounds like the trigger itself is the problem but idk. 

I'm sure another member will chime in soon to enlighten us both. :glasses:


----------



## McSteve (Dec 8, 2009)

My Makita impact just started doing the same thing, and the cause is probably the same. 

Take it apart and have a look at the trigger assembly. If the contacts are exposed, you can get some contact cleaner and clean them up a bit. If they're not exposed, you'll probably just want to replace the trigger switch assembly.


----------



## jfox1470 (Feb 22, 2015)

Is that a fairly easy fix? Taking apart the trigger control I mean?


----------



## McSteve (Dec 8, 2009)

Can't say, honestly. Looks fairly straightforward on my Makita, but I haven't done it yet. I've never cracked open a Dewalt. You can probably find some repair guides or at least a parts diagram online.


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

transistors in the switch are bad, when they go bad they become short-circuit and drill goes full speed


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Are you sure it's a variable speed drill?


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

jfox1470 said:


> Correct


that is not a variable speed drill 2 settings I beleve the black slide at the top changes the speed , at least mine does read the specks 

High-performance motor delivers 380 watts
1/2" single-sleeve ratcheting chuck enables tight grip for a variety of bits
Dual speed range of 0 - 450 RPM and 0 - 1,500 RPM for versatility
Lightweight design at only 5.2 lb. to minimize fatigue
17 clutch settings to meet the needs of almost any job
› See more product details


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

jfox1470 said:


> Correct


i posted 2 times sorry


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

it is a variable speed like any cordless drills, fixed speed drill only show maximum rpm not 0-450


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

If your clutch settings don't work either that seems like a separate issue. 
As a sidebar....In my world I would probably hand screw small 1/2 inch screws in to fragile wood.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

From what I can find it is not a variable speed but a 2 speed. If this is true the drill is working properly.


----------

